# Tool was aus Java - Klassen UML generiert



## Malte Roessner (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute,
gibt es ein brauchbares UML - Tool so in Richtung Together oder so...
dass aus Java - Code ein nicht alzu unvollständiges Klassenmodell generiert?
wenn jemand eins kennt, welches womöglich auch noch Freeware oder Shareware oder OpenSource ist wäre das Spitze.
Gruß und Danke 
Malte


----------



## vault-tec (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo.

Wäre dir eventuell hiermit oder hiermit vielleicht geholfen? 
Für Eclipse gibt es wohl auch ein Plugin, welches aber kommerziell vertrieben wird und wohl auch nur sehr eingeschränkt im Umfang ist.

Gruß, Niko

P.S.: Von mir für die Google-Suche verwendete Suchbegriffe waren übrigens 'Java' und 'UML'

*<edit>*
Und hab' grad nochwas entdeckt: In dieser Java-Entwicklungsumgebung ist wohl die UML-Erzeugung schon drin integriert. 
*</edit>*


----------



## Malte Roessner (31. Mai 2006)

Danke erstmal,
allerdings ist das so weit ich das sehe die falsche Richtung...
ich will nicht aus UML Quellcode generieren was auch praktisch ist ohne Frage.
ich würde es gerne umgekehrt machen ... nämlich aus Java-Quellen ein Klassendiagramm generieren würde mir gerne die Handarbeit ersparen.
Nunja vielleicht habe ichs ja auch nur noch nicht gefunden. Denke dass ArgoUML das leider nicht kann.
Gruß Malte


----------



## vault-tec (31. Mai 2006)

Und was ist mit dem Link, den ich nachträglich noch eingefügt habe? Das Programm behauptet zumindest von sich, dass es aus Code ein UML-Diagramm erzeugen kann. 



> UML-Klassen-Editor
> Mit dem UML-Klassen-Editor können Sie neue Klassen erzeugen und bestehende Klassen bearbeiten. Er liest Java-Dateien und stellt sie als Klasse mit Attributen und Methoden dar. Änderungen im UML-Klassen-Editor werden direkt in die zugehörige Java-Datei übernommen.



Gruß, Niko


----------



## Thomas Darimont (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/239708-aus-code-wird-uml.html?highlight=Lightuml

Gruss Tom


----------



## Malte Roessner (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo Tom,
habe lightuml installiert und konfiguriert allerdings steigt er mit folgender Fehlermeldung in Eclipse aus:

C:\EclipseWorkspace\.metadata.\.plugins\org.lightuml.core\build.xml:89: The folowing error occurred while executing this line:

C:\EclipseWorkspace\.metadata.\.plugins\org.lightuml.core\build.xml:63:
Javadoc returned 1

Die entsprechenden Zeilen der build.xml sind...

63: <...
additionalparam="${umlgraph-extra-param}"
			failonerror="true">

89: <antcall target="run-umlgraph-with-set-javadoc" />
		<antcall target="run-umlgraph-with-default-javadoc" />

by the way javadoc ist sowohl in eclipse als auch in lightuml gesetzt...

Danke schonmal und Gruß
Malte


----------



## Thomas Darimont (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Also bei mir hat das einwandfrei funktioniert. Hab aber auch keine JavaDoc damit generieren lassen. Kannst du denn JavaDoc Aufruf nicht einfach weglassen? Läuft JavaDoc durch, wenn du's aus Eclipse / aus der Konsole heraus auf deinem Projekt ausführst?

Gruß Tom


----------



## Malte Roessner (31. Mai 2006)

Läuft einwandfrei sonst also javadoc die Fehlermeldung ist wenn ich javadoc nicht im lightuml angebe noch länger warte ich tippe sie eben ab...

C:\EclipseWorkspace\.metadata.\.plugins\org.lightuml.core\build.xml:90: The folowing error occurred while executing this line:

C:\EclipseWorkspace\.metadata.\.plugins\org.lightuml.core\build.xml:43: Javadoc failed: java.io.IOException: CreateProcess: javadoc.exe -private -all -attributes -constructors -enumerations -enumconstants -horizontal -inferdep -inferrel -operations -qualify -types-useimports -views -visibility -noguillemot -nodefillcolor #ffffff -nodefontcolor #000000 -edgecolor #000000 -edgefontcolor #000000 -bgcolor #ffffff -d C:\EclipseWorkspace\.metadata.\.plugins\org.lightuml.core\graph -classpath C:\Programme\eclipse\plugins\org.apache.ant_1.6.5\lib\ant.jar;C:\Programme\eclipse\plugins\org.apache.ant_1.6.5\lib\ant-a;


so sieht das ganze dann aus
eine kurze Frage an dich kann ich dir mein Projekt mal zum UML generieren senden?
wäre ne große Hilfe musst nix dran machen nur einmal 
das ligthuml drüberjagen...
Wäre super würde dich per icq anschreiben
Gruß und Danke 
Malte


----------

